# (Not) on order...



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Whelp, the dealer informed me a couple of weeks ago that there was a "constraint" on the diesel Cruze. It sounds as if there had been a break in production, and they didn't know when more of the diesel models would be produced. Long story short: after about a month of waiting, my order was never confirmed.

The dealer offered to do a dealer trade to get something at least similar to what I _wanted_ to order, but no luck locally. Thanks go to the Chevy CSR(s) on the forum who tried to help. I'm not _that_ picky, but I want what I want. I don't need the car, I just want it. 

So last week I decided to take my deposit back. I'm gonna sit tight for now, and see if any "fresh" ones arrive in my local dealers' lots.........or maybe I'll just wait for spring. I would hope that another production run would occur by then.

I will, however, follow along in this forum, and see how the first diesel models pan out for you owners. So far, they sound great!


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

What options and color were you looking for. Just curious.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Diddo we just received two diesel here also but I'm in Texas l.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe they ran out of engines or transmissions? Could have sold faster than expected?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Actually, I'm not looking for many options...just Convenience Pkg, Pioneer, mudguards, and (IMHO) a sporty color... Originally wanted crystal red, but I s'pose I'd go for silver (though my current car is silver).

It's more like what I don't want: no "safety pkg" (I know, I know...who wouldn't want safety), but to me it's not something I want to pay extra for. As for colors, no "tungsten", "champagne", "Atlantis blue"........There appear to be a LOT of tungsten color models out there... As for the interior, no cocoa ( just straight black).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I remember correctly the constraint is on the splash guards - not the diesel itself. 

The exact same splash guards are available through parts. You can install them yourself (did mine with my father's assistance) or you can get the dealership to do them. 

Otherwise you should be clear to place a confirmed order.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

DieselEvy , I am in the midwest , there is a Red one loaded like you like 3 hours from me .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

DieselEVY my car is configured LOL the same way I know what you mean I want what I want ....I love my Cruze geez I can't believe I am saying that ....LOL Oh Screw VW and the BS that comes with the brand!


----------

